# [SOLVED] Java wont install



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi.. again 
Whenever I try to install Java version 6 update 27 the installer WONT START :4-dontkno I get the UAC box but after that nothing happens. Theres nothing in the processes tab for java. I have no java installed on my machine and I ran CCleaners registry cleaner and deleted the leftover stuff. I have installed Java 7....(that one installs fine) But whenever I go to a website that requires java it says im missing the plugin....

Whats going on....
I have the worst look with computers ><
Thanks again
Labarr15


----------



## spartann300 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Java wont install*

Try downloading an earlier version of Java. After words go to Java homepage and downlaod the newsest version.


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Java wont install*

Thanks for the tip.. I installed (Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 3) - *successful*
I then went and installed (Version 6 Update 27) - *successful*

Now I can access the java control panel in my control panel and it shoes up in the Add/Remove program list.

Websites are still saying I am missing the plug in.... ( Chrome and Firefox)
-reinstalled both..

WORKS IN INTERNET EXPLORER?!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Java wont install*

Hi for firefox click on firefox then ad on's locate java and select disable, for chrome in the address bar type:- aboutlugins, find Java and select disable. (if they are already disabled select enable, and test, if not..). Restart computer and then go back and enable the plug ins should fix it.


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Java wont install*

Ok so Java 6 update 26 IS ON MY COMPUTER NOW

When I go tot javas website to get Update 27 the installer never starts.

Even though java 6 update 26 is installed, I still dont see the plugins in my browser..


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Java wont install*

Bump...
Still does not work....
Ive tried multiple installs but nothing ends up working in the end... If I dont find out whats wrong when I go home from college for thanksgiving ill reformat my computer and hope that works..

Any other suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Java wont install*

Hi, this is a possible solution:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ither-newly-installed-580782.html#post3311675


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Java wont install*

Thanks for the help guys
Jenae- I tried what he did but it didnt work
I ended up re installing windows. (goes along with the other post I had opened, had to replace the hard drive anyways.)


----------

